# Stuck pull chain light



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Is it on or off?
Remove the bulb until you can replace the fixture.
If this is in a clothes closet, you need to rethink an open bulb, and put in an enclosed fixture.


----------



## NotSoHandyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Off, but the switch is caught at the top of the toggle action, which is why I was concerned. Wasn't sure if it would spark or something.

Yeah I know an open bulb is dumb, need to see what my options are when I get to the hardware store.


----------



## Ranger31 (Aug 29, 2009)

short of replacing the whole light fixture with say, a fluorescent strip light,
with a single lamp. 

The size I use is 4 ft. single.

But since the lamp is operated only by the pull chain, right?

Then the Fluorscent woudl need to have a switch install on the exterior.
A good lighting store or hardware store should be able to do that for you.

If you decide to keep the pull chain porcelian, buy a compact fluorescent
bulb, use it to replace the incandescent bulb. Remember this only a short 
solution.

And if the porcelain is mounted to the ceiling, you may be able to remove
the whole fixture, and install a recess light in its place. I have done that
to.

And remember a Electrician is just a phone call away should you decide
not to under take such a project.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

NotSoHandyman said:


> Yeah I know an open bulb is dumb, need to see what my options are when I get to the hardware store.


By far the easiest solution: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3766605


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> By far the easiest solution: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3766605


 Great Find. I got a call today with a request to change out a pull chain fixture. Now I know what to do.
.


----------



## Ranger31 (Aug 29, 2009)

Speedy Petey, good post.

I have seen that new style closet light, that appears in your post.

Most people I've talk to, don't think they give out enough light.

The MFG. may want to re-think and use a larger CPF lamp.



But give it a try, it may work for you. *But keep your receipt.*


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Another one on my "To Do" list - actually put lights in the closets
Most of our closets are small 4' wide with a single door that opens
So only light from the room, another light would not help
But 2nd fl knee wall storage the wife put some battery operated LED lights in
They work pretty good
I may actually plug in some LED christmas lights with an inline switch

Open bulbs are a fire & breaking hazard


----------



## Ranger31 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you want safe. Then buy a big ass flashlight and then duck tape it 
to the ceiling, face down. No problem. :jester:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Until it falls & hits someone on the head :laughing:


----------



## Ranger31 (Aug 29, 2009)

:laughing: yea, I walk right into that one :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Ranger31 said:


> Speedy Petey, good post.
> 
> I have seen that new style closet ligh, that appears in your post.
> 
> ...


 IIRC they do have bigger verison you will need to swap the bulb with higher rating but I don't have the list with me at the moment but once I get the details I will post it.

Merci,Marc


----------

